# What will match Birch



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

I am building all new cabinets in my kitchen and I have 5 3/4 sheets of birch plywood to use which will be enough plywood to do the job. What I want to know is what lumber can I use to make the legs on the 4 corners of my island that will match the grain of birch? Birch lumber isn't avalible in my area. oak, poplure and grade A pine is all I can find. It will be stained Golden Oak, so the grain and wood color is a factor.


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Did you experiment finishes with a few pieces of pine? I've played around with the Aspen from Lowes and have had some good results. Problem with Aspen is it's fuzzy, soft, and isn't the strongest wood in the bunch...but! 5/10 boards will match Birch dead-on as far as staining. Some of the boards were straight grained and stained with a uniform finish, others did not, even with a conditioner.

Golden oak stain probably won't hide poplar's green character unless you found some lighter boards to work around.

If it's just legs you need, I'd use maple.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Handyman said:


> I am building all new cabinets in my kitchen and I have 5 3/4 sheets of birch plywood to use which will be enough plywood to do the job. What I want to know is what lumber can I use to make the legs on the 4 corners of my island that will match the grain of birch? Birch lumber isn't avalible in my area. oak, poplure and grade A pine is all I can find. It will be stained Golden Oak, so the grain and wood color is a factor.



If your match is critical, cut your plywood with long face grain and miter the corners to make the legs.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

*legs*



cabinetman said:


> If your match is critical, cut your plywood with long face grain and miter the corners to make the legs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fanback (Mar 9, 2008)

MAPLE....sometimes it's hard to tell the differance.


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Have you looked at Poplar? I made drawer boxes for a chest once with poplar, and birch ply for the bottoms, and the difference was negligable. 

smitty


----------



## Grinder (Nov 17, 2007)

I agree with joesdad and fanback, aspen and maple are both good candidates.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys, you have helped me greatly. I bought a Maple 1x6x13. WOW that give that stuff away. That one board cost me $41.00. But I think the end result will be well worth the cost. I am close to being finished with my first cabinet project. I have built a few boxes with door that hung on the wall, but never anything that would be mistaken for a cabinet. After its done I will post a pic of it.


----------

